# PES 2008 PC controls



## Cool Joe (Jun 21, 2008)

i am playin PES 2008 on my PC. since the game uses x360 controls i dont know how to do wat. plz post the controls if u know them.


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2008)

check gamefaqs.com or gamespot.com
other then this, piggyback has a great manual about pes


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 22, 2008)

For Keyboard.

X  ---  For Grounded Pass
Q  --- To change control over players
E  ---  Sprint
W --- Move Goalie / Pass
A  --- Shoot
D  --- Shoot
C  --- Special Dribbling


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 22, 2008)

thanx but i wud like to correct amrawtanshx.
W is for a through ball and X is for a short pass.
D is for crossing or for giving a long pass.
source: a friend


----------

